# Social care and children



## Dawnykins (Aug 2, 2013)

Hello,

I currently live in England as a behavioural specialist care manager for children with special needs. As of September 9th I will be living in the Netherlands but am finding it difficult to find any information about jobs or the nature of care in the Netherlands. Can anyone give me an idea of where to look? 

My mum is dutch and I have conversational dutch (although writing it is another matter ha ha). 

Thank you

Dawn


----------

